# Fireplace



## Mecum829 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi, I just bought a house and looking to take out the gas fireplace and install a wood burning fireplace insert with a metal chimney , but I want to wrap it with block and brick so my question is how thick of a concrete slab should I pour and how should I tie this in to the existing foundation.
Thanks


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Really...you're a mason?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

3.50 :shifty:


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> 3.50 :shifty:


I think that's supposed to be tree fiddy.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SamM said:


> I think that's supposed to be tree fiddy.


Or do I mean 3.5" slab....we may never know....:whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Call 1 800 HOW MUCH,...they'd be glad to give you an idea :whistling


----------



## Mecum829 (Mar 25, 2014)

So your tell me a 3.5" slab will support a 22' chimney I'm not buying it I was thinking about going 4' thick and ting it in with # 6 rebar with a 20 degree pitch up ward using hilti 500 epoxy securing the rebar or is that over kill.


----------



## Mecum829 (Mar 25, 2014)

Only a boot would pour a 3.5" slab


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mecum829 said:


> So your tell me a 3.5" slab will support a 22' chimney I'm not buying it I was thinking about going 4' thick and ting it in with # 6 rebar with a 20 degree pitch up ward using hilti 500 epoxy securing the rebar or is that over kill.


You really arn't getting it that's for sure...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## Mecum829 (Mar 25, 2014)

Nothing like a Canadian douchbag


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mecum829 said:


> Nothing like a Canadian douchbag


Contrary to popular belief american douche bags are very similar. :laughing:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

What type of masonry do you do?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

dom-mas said:


> What type of masonry do you do?


None I just drop by this part of the forum to be an ******* and waste everyone's time. :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Mecum, New guys always get toyed with, especially if we see the slightest Homeowner tinge.

The forum here likes you to do an proper intro prior to firing away with questions so we may get an idea of your occupation and skill level.

Bare with us till we figure this out....


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

From what I read is you don't need any slab. Zero clearance and metal stack? Frame it with metal studs, cement board and tile or thinbrick it. Done


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

If you're going to pour a slab I would hope you're alread on a slab. In that case, you don't need to pour anything.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Am I confusing you?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Call a mason


----------



## Mecum829 (Mar 25, 2014)

No your not confusing me and If I would stud it I put cultured stone up but what I want is a good 2 to 3 hour fire rating between the house and the stack and I already have the C.M.U and the brick left over from a big job last summer.


----------

